# Protecting Your Plants Naturally



## fernie59 (Jun 10, 2014)

I am a newbie planting vegetables and want to learn how to do it right.


----------



## Anna_Dell'Era (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for the tips about eggplants. I am the proud harvester of a very tiny garden of beautiful eggplants, a spreading pumpkin vine, cherry tomatoes, green peppers, and hot peppers. I stumbled upon your tips about the eggplant cultivation and natural method insect repellant at just the right time. One question I have concerns orange and lemon trees. What type natural fertilizer can you suggest and how often should the soil be watered?(Apulia) I will be checking back to your site.


----------

